# Old Canada Dry Bottle help identifying or dating



## Ginahudson (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello. I am new here and I am hoping someone can tell me a little history about this bottle. My Dad gave it to me and he got it in a yard sale. I can’t seem to find one like it just searching the internet. It has a thin long neck and it’s kind of slightly bent. The letters and numbers on the bottom rest G-2909. And it says Canada Dry at the base of the neck. Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Mjbottle (Jun 2, 2021)

That is a wierd looking one, craziest crown top ive ever seen lol, it looks like they took a canada dry bottle and blew it up like a baloon lol, still a pretty neat piece!


----------



## Ginahudson (Jun 2, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> That is a wierd looking one, craziest crown top ive ever seen lol, it looks like they took a canada dry bottle and blew it up like a baloon lol, still a pretty neat piece!


Yeah I’m not really good at this but I tried looking for a similar one and don’t see anything. You’re right it does look like someone blew up a balloon. LOL


----------



## bottle-bud (Jun 2, 2021)

You probably will never see another like it. I am guessing someone's art project of some sort, where they heated it to expand, similar to those bottle they gave away at carnivals with the stretched necks.
Looks very fragile.


----------



## Ginahudson (Jun 2, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> You probably will never see another like it. I am guessing someone's art project of some sort, where they heated it to expand, similar to those bottle they gave away at carnivals with the stretched necks.
> Looks very fragile.


You may be right. That sounds like a definite possibility. I didn’t even know that was done. I’m learning so much! It’s funny because my Dad is a yard-saler. Me, not so much. But I do appreciate historic and antique things. I asked him to find me an old wine demijohn and this is what he gave me. Haha.


----------



## Ginahudson (Jun 2, 2021)

Ginahudson said:


> You may be right. That sounds like a definite possibility. I didn’t even know that was done. I’m learning so much! It’s funny because my Dad is a yard-saler. Me, not so much. But I do appreciate historic and antique things. I asked him to find me an old wine demijohn and this is what he gave me. Haha.


There are also a couple more markings I just noticed. A small indentation near the base. There are also some more numbers under the first set. I can really only make out a 7 and possibly a 3.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 2, 2021)

I agree on it being modified. Never saw one like that at any carnival. I have seen and have stretched bottles. Usually the kids put colored sand in them. That is some work though. I always wanted to do that to a hobbleskirt Coke bottle. I think it would look cool.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Ginahudson (Jun 2, 2021)

Thanks for your input. So then it’s probably not that old. But that’s alright, I still like the shape of it. It looks good sitting on my dining table.


----------



## RCO (Jun 2, 2021)

definitely never sold this way at the store , are people out there who do odd things to bottles as art or just for something to do . 

its still a unique item in the sense although not really sure what anyone would do with it


----------



## Ginahudson (Jun 2, 2021)

RCO said:


> definitely never sold this way at the store , are people out there who do odd things to bottles as art or just for something to do .
> 
> its still a unique item in the sense although not really sure what anyone would do with it


For sure nothing of use except for decorating


----------



## embe (Jun 2, 2021)

Agreed, somebody probably heated it up, put some air to it and gave it that shape.  And I don't know where the level is set for glass blowing but I imagine it would have taken a fair size furnace, proper annealing,  and some skills to make it last that way (the other possibility is some lucky torchwork)  I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Ginahudson (Jun 2, 2021)

Thank you everyone! It’s nice to have some people out there that know this kinda stuff.


----------



## old junk (Jun 9, 2021)

never saw  anything like that  !   Irember they used to say Yours till you drink Canada Dry


----------



## Len (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi Gina,

Welcome to Antique-Bottles. ...I agree the vintage soda bottle was heated and stretched. This was generally done in the 1960s and '70s but tended to be more uniformly vertical. (Colored sand optional.) From what I've seen the ones just mentioned usually end up in the $20.-$30. range. Yours however, is quite exceptional and is probably one of a kind effort by an experienced  glass blower. I would put it at the triple digit dollar level.  Still, its greatest value is that it was given to you by your Dad.


----------

